
Wendy's faces lawsuit for unlawfully collecting employee fingerprints - the_unknown
https://www.zdnet.com/article/wendys-faces-lawsuit-for-unlawfully-collecting-employee-fingerprints/
======
pssflops
> The complaint is centered around Wendy's practice of using biometric clocks
> that scan employees' fingerprints when they arrive at work, when they leave,
> and when they use the Point-Of-Sale and cash register systems.

Why move from the mag-stripe card like they use at Denny's and other
restaurants to track activity and spend the money on that kind of tech? When
you're around greasy food all day your fingers can't possibly respond that
well to the contact for reading their prints.

